
A newsletter to upgrade your IQ on stuff - primMK
https://outsideplatoscave.substack.com/p/outside-platos-cave-3?r=5xuid&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
gus_massa
This is the #4 time you posted this. You can post your stuff here, but if you
repost too much the users will get unhappy and start to flag your post and
then the mods may ban your site.

There is no hard rule, but I'd recomend not to post more than once a day if
you are only posting your newsletter.

